# Eheim 2028, how to replace gasket?



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

I have recently aquired an Eheim 2028 on Craig's list. It is a filter that I have yearned for, for a very long time. It has been scrubbed and bleached, and I set it up on an empty tank a few days ago to check for leaks. Good thing too...because it leaks.

The priming button does not seem to work. It is very stiff. I pressed it three times, and it comes back up very slowly, groaning. I have been doing all sorts of reading on this filter, and it seems that I will need to lubricate (and/or possibly replace) the o-ring inside the priming button to fix this. But if this o-ring were the source of the leaks, I would be seeing water coming out of the handles and/or around the electric cord. That is NOT what is happening. 

The leaks are coming out between the head and the body of the filter. And it only leaks when the filter is unplugged. The leaks start the instant the power is off, on two adjacent sides. They stop the instant the power is put back on. I did try silicone grease on the gasket on those sides, but probably not enough. It certainly made no difference. I have examined the gasket closely under a good light and I see no damage.

I seem to have found a source for both the gasket and the o-ring, and will get one of each. I have found good instructions for replacing the o-ring, but absolutely nothing on how to replace the gasket. Can anyone offer some advice, or links to a site with advice?

Any other thoughts or suggestions would be very welcome. Thanks!


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 2 of the same filters. I have not had to replace my gaskets, but will also need to grease my o-ring soon on the primer as it is doing the same thing. (works, but is very hard to push and comes back up very slowly). That main gasket just sits in a groove in the lip doesn't it? It should be just a matter of popping it out and dropping in the new one with some silicon grease.


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

if you are referring to the main sealing ring, there isn't much to it. just pull it out, lube up the new one and put in back in. i know it sounds trivial, but if you really are talking about the main sealing ring, that's all there is to it. just make sure you haven't twisted it or pinched it. even if the main sealing ring looks perfect, they can lose their elasticity and ability to maintain a good seal. i would recommend buying a couple, so you can replace them every couple years as part of their regular maintenance.

it's a good filter, i have one running for 7 years and the only thing i've replaced is the main sealing ring. i have a couple others that have run upwards of 5 years without issue.


----------



## fox (May 16, 2006)

Just changed that seal on one of our filters the other day. No big deal to it. Just use a pick or whatever to get under the gasket and lift it out.

Clean the area under the gasket real well before installing the new gasket. Like another posted be careful not to twist it and lube it up with vaseline or eheim lube first.

You would not believe how much the old gasket shrunk in thickness when compared to the new one.


----------



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, ok, thanks for the replies! Maybe the reason I have not found any directions is that it is too simple to write up. Cheaman, if you need some good directions for replacing the o-ring on the primer button, go to

http://www.atomicrice.com/atomic-o-ring-installation.pdf 

...pictures and all. Apparently it is possible to squirt silicone lubricant into the o-ring area thru the underside if the filter head as well, if your problem is not too bad. That method will not fix a leak, but it will stop the groaning and help it to work better. I found those directions once, but did not note the location, so I can't post a link.

I will tackle the sealing gasket tomorrow, and see how it goes. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

glassbird said:


> Wow, ok, thanks for the replies! Maybe the reason I have not found any directions is that it is too simple to write up. Cheaman, if you need some good directions for replacing the o-ring on the primer button, go to
> 
> http://www.atomicrice.com/atomic-o-ring-installation.pdf
> 
> ...


Glassbird, thankyou for the link. 35 pages to replace an O ring!! Gotta love Eheim! Good thing it doesn't have to be done very often. I think I'll search for the spray meathod first as it isn't too bad at this time.


----------



## BayBoy1205 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, removing the gasket is VERY simple. I grabbed it with flat-ended tweezers, and lifted it out of the groove. Yeesh, that was rough. I cleaned it, and the groove, and greased up both with silicone grease, and replaced it...hoping it was just a dirt issue and I would not have to buy a new one. No such luck, leak continues. While I was at it, I followed all 35 pages of that link and removed, cleaned, greased, and replaced the old primer o-ring. I put the old one back simply because it does not appear to be leaking at this time. The primer button now goes up and down silently, but I have not needed to prime the pump yet, so I do not know if that function is working. 

I ordered a new o-ring from the same company that I ordered the new gasket from (Trilby's Tropicals, online) and will replace both when they arrive. (The o-ring is not leaking, but it was loose and I do not need the headache of a flood at any point down the road.)

The hardest part about replacing that o-ring IS INDEED getting the motor back down the hole without pinching the o-ring at the outflow area! I finally found the right "tool", but it is a specialty item used by scrapbookers, so you will have to find your own version. Maybe a credit card, cut into a narrow strip, or something similar...


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

http://www.njagc.net/articles/eheim_oring.htm

Serge wrote this article years ago.

The photos make the process much easier to follow.


----------



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

OH, that link is MUCH better than the one at atomic rice! Removing that tube, and pushing the button the other way will make ALL the difference! I did not know how to remove that tube...thanks!

Now if the part will just get delivered, I will be ready to put it in!


----------



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

Parts delivered, installed, so far....no leaks! Still testing, but I seem to be much closer to putting this filter to work for real. Using the directions written by "Serge" made the primer button o-ring replacement very straightforward, and the gasket was a breeze.

Now if I can just get this silicone grease off my hands...


----------

